# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Michelangelo Buonarroti

## fattlumi

Mikelanxhelo, ose me sakte Michelangelo di Lodovico Buonarroti Simoni lindi në Caprese, Toskanë më 6 Mars 1475 dhe vdiq 18 Shkurt, 1564 në Romë. Ishte skulptor, piktor, arkitekt dhe poet i periudhes se rilindjes, si dhe një nga influencat më të fuqishme të artit Perëndimor. Ishte djali i dytë (kishte dhe katër vëllezer) i Ludovico di Leonardo di Buonarotto Simoni dhe Francesca Neri. Edhe pse jo i lindur në Florencë, ai gjithmonë e konsideroi veten si "djali i Florencës". 
Eshtë një nga artistët më të njohur të të gjithë kohërave dhe përfaqësuesi më i rëndësishëm i rilindjes së lartë italiane.

Ai ishte skulptor, piktor dhe arkitekt por edhe shkrimtar: në të vërtetë shkroi poezi në copa të thjeshta letrash. Qëllimi i veprimtarisë së tij ishte një kërkim i pandërprerë i bukurisë ideale. Ai ishte gjithashtu edhe një artist gjenial i palodhur dhe sigurisht një nga protagonistët e historisë së artit perëndimor të kohës së tij.
Francesca Neri (e ëma) vdiq kur Mikelanxhelo ishte vetëm 6 vjeç dhe kjo ngjarja si dhe fakti që i ati mendonte se artistët ishin thjesht punëtor ashtu si këpucë gëdhendësit, ai u mbyll në vet vete duke treguar tek të tjerët një karakter të ndrojtur si dhe mosbesimi. Gjithsesi i ati e dalloi shpejt inteligjencën e djalit të vet si dhe deshiren e tij për të mësuar shkronjat, kështu ai e dërgoi atë në shkollën e Francesco Galeota i cili në atë kohë jepte mësime gramatike. Gjatë kësaj periudhe Mikelanxhelo u bë shok me një nga studentet e tjerë të quajtur Francesco Granacci. Ai ishte 6 vjet më i madh se Mikelanxhelo dhe në atë kohë ishte duke studiujar artin e pikturës në studion e Chirlandaios. Francesco e shtyu Mikelanxhelon të ndiqte po të njejtat mësime arti si të tijat.
Në moshën 13 vjeçare, ai i tha më në fund të atit (i cili shpresonte që Mikelanxhelo të bëhej tregëtar dhe të mbante lart mbiemrin e familjes si dhe te shumëfishonte aq pasuri sa ai vetë kish krijuar deri më sot) se ai do të merrte pjesë në shkollën e piktorit Domenico Chirlandaio. Pasi gati një vit studimesh në artet e freskave Mikelanxhelo vazhdoi shkollën e skulpturës ne kopshtet e Midici dhe shumë shpejt ai u bë i ftuar nderi në shtëpin e Lorenzo de'Medici, të Madhit. Atje u njoh me Medicit e rinjë, dy nga të cilët me pas u bënë Papë (Leo X dhe Clement VII). Gjithashtu në të njejtën kohë ju dha mundësia të njihej nëpërmjet Medicit të Madh dhe me humanistë të kohës si Marsilo Ficino dhe poetin Angelo Poliziano.
Gjatë viteve që ai kaloi në Kopshtin e San Marcos, Mikelanxhelo filloi studimin e anatomisë së njeriut. Si shkëmbim për të marrë leje në studimin e kufomave (e cila në atë kohë ishte reptësisht e ndaluar nga kisha), drejtuesi i kishes së Santo Spirito, Niccolo Bichiellini mori si dhurat një kryq të gedhendur nga Mikelanxhelo (punim i detajuar i fytyrës së Krishtit). Por studimi i trupave të vdekur i shkaktoi problem me shëndetin, kështu që shpesh i duhej të ndërpriste studimet për ti nisur më vonë.
Në moshën 16 Mikelanxhelo kishte krijuar të paktën dy skulptura relievi ; "The Battle of the Centaurs" dhe "Madonna della Scala" (që të dyja mbajnë vitin 1489-1492, Casa Buonarroti, Florencë), gjë që tregon se ai kishte arritur të kapte stilin e tij që në moshë të re.
Emri i Mikelangjelos lidhet thelbësisht me nje varg veprash që e kanë spikatur në historinë e arteve. Disa prej tyre gjenden në Qytetin e Vatikanit dhe njihen në të gjithë botën, si afresku në faqen e Cappella Sistina me pikturën Creazione di Adamo (Krijimi i Adamit) - një nga punët më të rëndësishme të artit perëndimor - dhe të madhin Giudizio Universale (Gjykim Botëror) të vendosur në murin mbi altar. Si skulptor, Mikelangjelo ka lënë , mes të tjerash, vepra të njohura si Pietà (Mëshirë) e lartë 1.80 m , gdhendur rreth vitit 1499 nga Mikelangjelo 24-vjeçar, Davidin dhe Moisiun, të menduar shembuj kulmorë të këtij lloj arti.
Me nje fjale,me plot te drejte Mikelangelo llogaritet si njeri nder gjenite me te medhenj te artit ne bote,te te gjitha koherave,ku veprat e tij tregojne per nje gjenialitet dhe persosmeri ne veprat e tij.
Ne vazhdim do i sjell te gjitha kryeveprat e Michelangelos.

----------


## fattlumi

*Sistine Chapel*

*Gjykimi i fundit*

http://i48.tinypic.com/2ikcizo.jpg

*Krijimi i Diellit,Henes dhe bimeve*

http://i50.tinypic.com/ws0aae.jpg

*Krijimi i Eves*

http://i48.tinypic.com/b88ykl.jpg

----------


## fattlumi

http://i46.tinypic.com/2d78q3o.jpg

http://i46.tinypic.com/160ejk7.jpg

http://i50.tinypic.com/263ubk8.jpg

----------


## fattlumi

http://i46.tinypic.com/opa23l.jpg

http://i47.tinypic.com/2ih1mk1.jpg

http://i45.tinypic.com/o9i8t4.jpg

----------


## fattlumi



----------


## fattlumi



----------


## broken_smile

Si shumica e artisteve ne epoken e Relindjes edhe Michelangelo mendonte se detyra e nje artisti ishte imitimi i natyres dhe realizimi te se bukures ideale ne veprat e tij nepermjet nje analize shkencore te saj. Por Michelangelo nuk ishte i kenaqur me kaq; ai ishte i bindur qe mund te realizohej raprezentimi i bukurise superiore nga cfare ekzistonte ne natyre me ndihmen e fantazise. Per Michelangelon perfektja ishte trupi i njeriut me proporcionet e tij perfekte qe ai konsideronte pasqyrim e se bukures hyjnore.
Ne skulpturen "Pietà" virgjeresha Maria dhe i biri Jezusi duken dy moshatare, te dy te rinj perfekt ne cdo detaje te trupit simbolizojne pasterti shpirterore dhe rini te perhershme.
Vetem pas renies te vlerave kristiane me reformen protestante, Michelangelo i perkushtohet me shume fese te krishtere dhe per artistin bukuria fizike kalon ne vend te dyte pas te mirave shpirterore. Qe nga ky moment dhe deri ne fund te karrieres se tij ai punoi per kishen qe e paguante. (korrigjim)

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Teme e bukur,kushtuar nje nder artisteve me te medhenj qe kane egzistuar.
Mos e egzaxhiroroni me interpretime"kthehet artist ne sherbim te kishes".Thjesht punoi per kishen qe e paguante.

----------


## fattlumi

Nese nje figure meriton te quhet perfekte,atehere ky epitet i perfeksionizmit gjithsesi duhet t`i dedikohet Michelangelos.Per mendimin tim mbetet njeri nder gjenite me te medhenj te te gjitha koherave te artit ne pergjithesi.

----------


## fattlumi



----------


## broken_smile

Michelangelo, David, 1501-1504, Firenze, Galleria dell'Accademia.

----------


## fattlumi

Gjenialiteti i Michelangelos ne arkitekture shihet edhe me dizajnimin e Bazilikes se Shen Pjetrit,edhe pse ai nuk ishte gjalle gjersa u perfundua ai projekt.

----------


## fattlumi



----------


## fattlumi

---------------vazhdon

----------


## fattlumi

*Disa vizatime dhe skica te punuara nga Mikelangelo.*

----------


## fattlumi



----------


## fattlumi



----------


## fattlumi

Skicë nga "Sistine Chapelle"

----------


## kukulla reno

te pergezoj per prurjet e Mikelanxhelos,sinqerisht ka disa vepra te cilat ne kaq vite qe merrem me artin nuk i kisha pare asnjeher....

----------


## fattlumi

Pershendetje Kukullë.Ja edhe disa tjera.

----------

